# How did you do in November?



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I just calculated up my sales totals, and the results were depressing. Of course I'll have a few more sales in November, but only a few, unless I suddenly hit the indie lottery.  October was my worst month of 2012 up to that point, and this month was even worse. What's more depressing about it is that the month started out strong, on track to wind up at the usual higher sales amounts, but then sort of petered out midway through.

I had a new release this month, and two new releases last month. I had an ENT promotion, too. If I hadn't done all that, presumably my sales would have been even worse.  But next month I hope things will improve. Ever optimistic, that's me. 

How about the rest of you? I hope you all did better than I did!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Numbers wise I'm a bit down but because I raised my prices, I did much better than the last two months. Now if I can only get my other book to go free, I'd be happy. For a minute. Then I'd start worrying again. All part of the indie process.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, I was basically just getting started as a truly independent e-author this month - with the release of three episodes of a brand new e-serial.

FLASH VIRUS: EPISODE ONE went free on November 20 and I have given out 1666 free copies since then.

I've sold about 50 copies of Episode Two and Three - counting both my Kobo and Kindle numbers. Not even remotely huge - but I figure it is a fine start. I did not crack the top 100 on the FREE KINDLE list - but that's still an awful lot of people who might actually read Episode One and get hooked enough to go hunt up Episode Two and Three.

Meanwhile, I am working away on Episode Four - (just gave the talented Keith Draws a thumbs-up on the cover design) - and I have Episode Five and Six all mapped out. At Episode Six I'll package them together for full-sized Create Source paperback release. Meanwhile, I have a Christmas short story ready to go for e-release and just need to find a cover artist for a quick cover job.

So I did not get rich this month - but I feel I got off to a fine start in the next step of my e-publishing career.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Glad to hear you earned more this month, Danielle. And Steve, congrats on your great start!


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't spread sheet (don't speak the language) but, my sales are up from icky October and suck September.  Those months were dry, dry, dry.  

I will say this - the housing market is picking up here and building has begun again as well.  I am hoping the movement forward includes books sales!


----------



## Nicki Leigh (Aug 25, 2011)

The numbers for me have been pretty low, honestly. This is for both my self-published titles as well as those I have with publishers.

My YA fantasy has fallen off the grid it would seem (of course I did just pull it from Select about 2 months ago, so Amazon is probably having a hissy fit).

As for my erotica, this is my first month self-publishing and so far I think I've had about 60 sales. Not too bad I suppose, but we'll see if it continues next month.


----------



## Cheryl Douglas (Dec 7, 2011)

It's been a very average month for me and I was hoping for a bit more since I had two ads running that I thought would give me a sales bump. January can't come soon enough for me.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I agree about not having all ones eggs in one basket, Suzanne. My Nook sales weren't up, but they've remained nice and steady, and not insubstantial. I'm still waiting on Smashwords to know how I'm doing on iTunes lately!

I notice the housing market taking an upturn around here too, Judi. Let's hope a stronger economy means more books sold!


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

November was one of my better months.
I held two promotions for each of my books and made the money back. Every sale after that is going into my coffee fund and some into my holiday shopping fund.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

I'll end up down about 17% from October in November. Still far above what my expectations were when I published though.

Next month will have at least one new release, which should help.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

This has easily been my best month, but I'm still working on being able to make a living at this. I'm following my proposed plan of continuing to release shorts throughout the month, and it seems to be working. Many of my downloads were from a few .99 specials I am having. So far (I think... I don't have the actual numbers. This is just me adding up my KDP sales as they come in) I have around 170 downloads for the month and close to $250. That's almost double of what I did last month, and there's still today to go. Next month, I'm setting $500 as my goal.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I had a bit above normal for me.  I also actually sold a couple on kobo and on ARe/Omni, too, which was a surprise.


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Better than October... I made one sale in November. On my birthday, concidentally. 

I've got a Goodreads ad (the smallest) I tweet, I facebook, I try and participate in every author interview I can and I've pestered a great many review sites for reviews (I have six now, whoo.)

May through September were much better- I got 2-3 sales a month. 

Sorry my stats aren't more helpful, but I thought it would be interesting to post the bottom of the barrel stats as well as the successful ones. So as to see any across-the-board trends. 

Over at Smashwords, I have seen an uptick in samples downloads. About tripled from the previous month.


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

Uh, let's see... how best to express... it's right on the tip of my tongue (or keyboard)...

Oh, yeah.  Got it.  The word I've been groping for is "abysmal."


----------



## 60911 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry to derail the tone of the thread, but if November was 31 days instead of 30, I'd hit 5,000 sales this month (maybe if Apple delivers an unanticipated bounty, I still will). There is hope, all is not terrible, and things can turn around very quickly. Which is true for me as well, so I better keeping hoarding during these lucrative months.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

> Sorry to derail the tone of the thread...


Not at all. We want to know about the KBers who are doing great, too. I'm glad things are going well for you. I know that things can turn around fast, and I keep turning out shorts in the hopes that one of them will be the one that "clicks" with readers. _Keep trying_ is my motto!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The bad news is the palmy days of a steady stream of daily sales are over. The causes are many and most are beyond us. The good news, I am still selling at least 1 book a day, and have done so 1,325 days (44.13 months - 3.63 years). The tepid news is sales pace was nearly the same in November as in October, but better than September, although overall numbers were lower (the one KDP boost per month being flat this month). The sad news is my once $250 per month in royalties is down to $59.00. The good news is I'm not in it for the money, but it was a nice perk. The great news is I made my 5th anniversary as a Kindle author in November and have been at it for 1,837 days with 20 published books. The greater news is I surpassed 18,000 books in circulation, $22,600 in sales, and $10,000 in royalties. And the best new in all, Book #21 is nearly complete and should emerge upon the wicked stage in January (with a 22nd shortly thereafter). I'd say, on balance, I have exceeded my expectations and will continues to furnish the best possible reads to the best possible readers as long as I have breath and my mental facilities.  

Readers Rock
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

Yay for those that are selling well!  

Sales have been pretty dismal for me. Of course, taking some days off from the internet didn't help. I'm hoping things will turn around in December. I know I've been waiting to buy some books as soon as I get my gifts of Amazon gift cards from the family, so perhaps others are doing the same. Right?


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

Okay I need to try that again...I'm on my phone on Tapatalk and published instead of canceled! Anyway, November was up on Amazon and BN than October. Granted, combined that was still really low but hey I'm in the double digits this month! 

I had a new release on the holiday weekend and a 99 cent sale so the small boost was because of that. Here's to hoping all the promos I have lined up next month go somewhere!


----------



## Ian Fraser (Mar 8, 2011)

Sales are definitely up from the dead days of October *shudders*  - Oddly enough, I'm starting to sell quite well on B&N - sales there are almost matching Amazon, but I have no clue why. Also started to see sales tick over in Germany, of all places.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Great months for me, I did 50k! \o/


Spoiler



50k words... unfortunately. But still!


----------



## Inara Everett (Jan 30, 2012)

My sales dropped off in November. I decided to do some promoting, which helped, but then sales fell off again. 

The worst is that after a couple of hours of promoting I always feel like I'm floating, all alone in cyberspace....I click on various sites, trying to log in and post which sometimes works and sometimes doesn't. I wonder if ANYONE is even seeing the posts!

Here is the thing: we have to keep at it. Did you know that Herman Melville, author of Moby-Dick, couldn't get anyone to read his book. When he died, he was considered a washed-up, has-been failure. Years later there was a "Melville Revival" and now he's considered one of the greatest of American writers. 

So take heart and never give up!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

I didn't do as well as May and September, however, I'm selling steady, so I can't complain.  It's still a help with college costs.


----------



## JGrover (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, I thought April was my worst month...I totally recant that now.  November has turned out to be my all time worst month since I started self-publishing a year ago.
I sold 1 copy. I even did a free giveaway over Black Friday to Cyber Monday and only gave away 100 copies of my fantasy book.  And since that not a thing...crickets.
Here's hope the New Year picks up a bit. :-(


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

A teeeeeensy bit better than in October and September -- at least got to double digits.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

Pretty dismal month. I need to sell three books today to make my very minimal goal, and I'm not optimistic about it!

On the other hand, my graphic novel, _Ragemoor_, issued in hardback this month. Receiving the box of books was exciting, as always. Apparently it's available for Kindle, too...maybe for Fire owners.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

RobertJCrane said:


> Sorry to derail the tone of the thread, but if November was 31 days instead of 30, I'd hit 5,000 sales this month (maybe if Apple delivers an unanticipated bounty, I still will). There is hope, all is not terrible, and things can turn around very quickly. Which is true for me as well, so I better keeping hoarding during these lucrative months.


That's an incredible tally, Robert! December and January will be your months for sure!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

At the risk of jinxing myself for mentioning it, November was great for me.

Deciding on Select was the right thing for me at this point. With two promos I'm up to about 350 sales/borrows for November, got some great reviews and things are taking off over at Goodreads for me.

I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## BenEBrewer (Nov 5, 2012)

It's astonishing to see how many of you are selling so many books, more astonishing to think a bad month is a few thousand sold!!!

I don't know how you all do it, guess I haven't found the magic formula yet 

I'm gonna ban this thread from my profile haha, just so I don't get disheartened 

But well done to everyone who has become so successful - Keep it UP!

B


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy to see some folks are doing well!



> It's astonishing to see how many of you are selling so many books, more astonishing to think a bad month is a few thousand sold!!!


Well, the thing is some people have quit jobs or reduced to part-time or whatever, and as they begin to rely on their writing income more and more, a drop can really hurt, even if they're still selling a lot of books.



> Pretty dismal month. I need to sell three books today to make my very minimal goal, and I'm not optimistic about it!


Jan, I went over to look at your books on Amazon, and saw that you were listed as an author of _Batman: Black and White._ I pulled my own copy off the shelf and found that Jan Strnad is the author of "Monster Maker." Is that really you *fangirls*


----------



## BenEBrewer (Nov 5, 2012)

EllenFisher said:


> Well, the thing is some people have quit jobs or reduced to part-time or whatever, and as they begin to rely on their writing income more and more, a drop can really hurt, even if they're still selling a lot of books.


Aye, sorry, never think about when you're just starting out, didn't mean to disrespect anyone, it's just when you start out less than 20 a month then a good few thousand is a dream 

Never mind


----------



## ChristopherDavidPetersen (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm down about fifteen percent. The biggest blow was to my best seller "Tear in Time". It dropped out of the top 100 (for its genre) for the first time since last October. I've been pretty lazy about perusing other venues, such as print and audio, but with the drop in sales, I'm now considering it...  then again, I don't want to break my lazy streak. Maybe I'll just hold back and see what happens after the first of the year.


----------



## Rachel Hanna (May 7, 2012)

November has been my best month yet. My numbers are up at least two times what I did last month, which is great since I did not have a new release this month.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Well, if we're just talking Amazon sales then I've made 5 (paid) sales and 102 free ones.

Still waiting for Smashwords to update so I can see if I've sold anything on B&N, Sony, iTunes, etc.

This hasn't been my worst month for paid sales so I can't complain.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

BenEBrewer said:


> Aye, sorry, never think about when you're just starting out, didn't mean to disrespect anyone, it's just when you start out less than 20 a month then a good few thousand is a dream
> 
> Never mind


Starting out with 20 a month? That's awesome. My first month was 1. Amazing number there. lol


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

> Aye, sorry, never think about when you're just starting out, didn't mean to disrespect anyone, it's just when you start out less than 20 a month then a good few thousand is a dream


I'm sorry, I wasn't trying to be obnoxious or rude. I'm just saying that yeah, I know it might sound a little silly to complain about a drop in sales when you're selling gazillions of books, but once you've gotten to depend on the income, a drop hurts. That's all.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

November was about 2/3 of my October sales, and about 1/2 my September sales, so sales are down for me too. But I'm grateful and pleased to have sold almost 2,000 units in my first year. I'm nobody and have published only the first book of a trilogy.

The good news is that both Amazon and B&N report that they sold twice as many e-reading devices on Black Friday as they did last year. That's a whole lot of new Kindles and Nooks that need to be filled. Chin up, everyone!


----------



## Hans Cummings (May 16, 2011)

Nov. was absolutely dismal. Until I got both books back on KDP Select and promoted my $0.99 cent sale today (the sale is through the end of Next Month; today is the first day BOTH books had the right price), I had one sale all month.

Now I'm up to three.

It's okay, though. I think I've been chatting my books up less than normal this month since I'm busy writing the sequel to my as-yet unreleased YA Sci-Fi novel. Tomorrow, I'm going to get back to the edits on Book 1 and try to get it finished in the next week or so (it's been through 3 rounds of editing, this is just the final nitpicky part).


----------



## BJ Whittington (Aug 30, 2011)

Amazon sales only.
August was horrid for me, my sales dropped to barely a trickle. September was a bit better as I released my second book in my series mid-month. I doubled September's sales in October (also raising price on both books that month from $2.99 each to $3.99 on first book and $4.99 on second). As of right now November's sales are 6X's Octobers with the one book in KDP and the other not, prices still at October level. This breaks the $1,500. a month level in income. Here's hoping that trend continues!

I did a KDP 3 free days at the end of October on book one, so that probably helped.


----------



## LeighGrayson (Sep 12, 2012)

It was better than October...although not by much.  BUT at least I'm trending upward.  I did have a new release, so that helped.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

November has been my biggest month since I started publishing in February. For me, I believe it was a number of things happening at the same time: the first book in my series went perma-free, across all platforms, I had a really successful Halloween promo, and I released the third book in my series on Halloween.

The sell through from book 1 to book 3 has been steady, I've gotten some really lovely reviews, and the sci fi promo I am doing with other KBers helped push through even more sales of my other books. I am starting to get traction at Kobo and B&N as well. This will be my first four figure month, and I have 2 releases and 3 paperbacks scheduled to be up before Christmas - along with several guest posts, a couple of promos, blog hops, and a paid ad for book 2 of my series.

For those of you starting out - I sold between 0-10 books the last few months. The end of October was like the flip of a switch for me, and I really believe it's because 1) I write a series and 2) I just kept pushing it out, with blog tours, guest posts, my own blog, and writing as fast as I possibly could to get more books on my virtual shelf.

This is my first holiday, and so far, it has been an exciting one!

~Cate


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

It looks as though November may double my October sales, and October wasn't all that bad. Nov. was my best month in about six months.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Still a few hours to go, but I'm 53% up compared to October. That's not saying much as October was the pits.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Quiss said:


> At the risk of jinxing myself for mentioning it, November was great for me.
> 
> Deciding on Select was the right thing for me at this point. With two promos I'm up to about 350 sales/borrows for November, got some great reviews and things are taking off over at Goodreads for me.
> 
> I'm cautiously optimistic.


That's awesome! I'm going into Select tomorrow! TOMORROW!!!!! (And raising my 99 cent book to $3.99)

Yes, I am excited, I've been waiting for this blog tour to end because I'm sending out free autographed e-copies of Clutch via the newsletter sign-up page and I can't do that in Select.

Basically November looked like October - almost exactly. @160 sales I might get more today since I'm a bargain BOTD at ENT, but I doubt it will be huge.

UPDATE: I had an ENT BBOTD promo so my updated totals are better: 248 - so that's up from 179 from last month and the last two weeks of September, which were about 45.

For two months in, I'm satisfied and at least I'm going in the right direction!


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

This was definitely a bad sales month for me at Amazon, even with putting out two new titles.

But my sales at B&N have gone up.

So all and all I probably did okay but not anywhere near where I thought I'd be.


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

The first half of November was going along nicely, but sales really dried up since Thanksgiving week, and they still haven't recovered.    Anyone else experience a dip at that time? I thought sales were supposed to pick up because of Black Friday and Cyber Monday.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

hs said:


> The first half of November was going along nicely, but sales really dried up since Thanksgiving week, and they still haven't recovered.  Anyone else experience a dip at that time? I thought sales were supposed to pick up because of Black Friday and Cyber Monday.


I've seen the same, actually. Average per day is down around 40% or so since Monday, and today is so far looking pretty abysmal. My understanding was that people tend to buy paperbacks at this time of year moreso than ebooks, so it's not a huge surprise. It's yet another indicator that I need to get that next book done.


----------



## Barbara Bartholomew (Nov 13, 2010)

Three hundred and forty sales and borrows for November. Most sales in my time travel books. Down from October by about forty books, but still very pleased!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm pleased for those of you who are doing great, and my sympathies to those who are having a rough month. Hopefully December will be great for all of us.


----------



## Claudia King (Oct 27, 2012)

For my first month on Amazon, it's been pretty darn good! 

I started publishing three weeks ago and I'm at around 120 Amazon sales. Since Smashwords hasn't updated in forever I'm still waiting to see how many more I can add to that from other retailers, but I've got my fingers crossed for a pleasant surprise!

You'll have to ask me again next year for a proper comparison though.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Judging by the numbers this AM, I should just squeak past 6000 sales this month.  I am completely mindblown by this. 

If I'm dreaming, someone please pump some more Nyquil into my veins.


----------



## SusanKL (Sep 14, 2011)

Sept and Oct were good for me (2000-3000 sales) so finishing Nov at HALF what they were was depressing. Not counting Smashwords, I'm right at 1,400 total sales for the month. A tad discouraged because it was all going so nicely UP for awhile there. November reminded me it can just as easily go the other way...


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Inara Everett said:


> My sales dropped off in November. I decided to do some promoting, which helped, but then sales fell off again.
> 
> The worst is that after a couple of hours of promoting I always feel like I'm floating, all alone in cyberspace....I click on various sites, trying to log in and post which sometimes works and sometimes doesn't. I wonder if ANYONE is even seeing the posts!
> 
> ...


I sure hope I don't have to die to get noticed. I have a whole lot of living left to do!


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

I wrote 75,000 words.

Sales ... um ... errrrrrr ....

*I wrote 75,000 words!!!!!!!*


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

My November was really good. Second best month ever. Amazon.com and DE are doing really well, Amazon UK is picking up again after sales fell of a cliff in September, Kobo is chugging along at a slow but steady pace, I finally started selling at ARe/Omni again and I finally got my books into Barnes & Noble, though they're missing book descriptions (sigh).


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

With _Gadsby: Champion of Youth_, I've seen fifteen copies purchased on Amazon.com and another four at the UK site. Last month, it was 12 U.S./4 UK.

And wouldn't you believe that on .uk, I got my first paying customer for my ill-fated _Sevton_ serial attempt some days ago?

As for NaNoWriMo, I've officially won! (Perhaps becoming the first native of the Commonwealth of Dominica to make it that far. And I wonder who else down there has heard of it?)


----------



## Emily Ryan-Davis (Jun 8, 2012)

I won't know until Dec 15 of course, but strictly sales numbers wise, I think I did about the same as October. Some titles were up in sales, some were down, which resulted in pretty even comparison. Sept, Oct and Nov have all been about the same at Amazon. BN, ARe slowing a small bit. Smashwords is dead, but Apple still pulls through. I'm interested in Apple sales for November, but won't see those for a while yet.


----------



## 60911 (Jun 13, 2012)

Rick Gualtieri said:


> Judging by the numbers this AM, I should just squeak past 6000 sales this month. I am completely mindblown by this.
> 
> If I'm dreaming, someone please pump some more Nyquil into my veins.


That is awesome, Rick! One of my favorite book bloggers raved about Bill the Vampire, about how hilarious it was.

Congrats to all of you who had a good month! And to everyone, may next month be your best ever!


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

January and February were my best months by far. October was my worst month.   

But November is 3rd best month of the year with almost 8,000 units sold.  

I'm cautiously optimistic to see what December will bring.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

November was the best month I've had in a long while, but it's nowhere near the best month I've ever had (which was January 2011). October wasn't too bad, either. I'm hoping things have turned around.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Amazon.com remained average for me.  UK has been picking up these past few months (for the UK, nowhere near US still) and my B&N sales have slowly but steadily been climbing.  This past year with B&N I've gone from getting paid every other month (due to not making the $10 minimum) to getting paid every month to making the $10 minimum by mid-month.  Still chump change, but definitely an improvement.


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Worst sales month yet for me across all platforms.

Had a $1.49 sale that barely made a dent. I was wondering if $1.49 might be more appealing as a sale price than 99c, just for being different. I was thinking maybe it might overcome some of the stigma of 99c. Consider that theory busted, lol!  

So I'm putting it back up to list price and leaving it alone. (Or I will as soon as Amazon quits price-matching it anyway...) I'm going to focus on getting my next book out instead. And maybe try to get more reviews, or enter contests, or do guest posts or something. I don't know what to focus on, to be honest. The new cover doesn't seem to have made a difference either (and some of my existing readers have told me they miss the old one).

This is a frustrating business to be in.

Reviews and ratings have been good, for the most part. So at least there's that.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

RobertJCrane said:


> That is awesome, Rick! One of my favorite book bloggers raved about Bill the Vampire, about how hilarious it was.
> 
> Congrats to all of you who had a good month! And to everyone, may next month be your best ever!


Thanks! Likewise on your awesome month.

ps: just out of curiosity, which blog? Would love to pop by and thank them.


----------



## 60911 (Jun 13, 2012)

Rick Gualtieri said:


> Thanks! Likewise on your awesome month.
> 
> ps: just out of curiosity, which blog? Would love to pop by and thank them.


http://readtomyhearts.blogspot.com/2012/05/review-bill-vampire-by-rick-gualtieri.html


----------



## Christian Price (Aug 3, 2012)

wow, congrats on the numbers.  My 2nd best month.   I started in March.  I decided to do this last November.  Someone told me, it was a mistake and I'd never sell a book beyond my family and friends.  #1- I've past that threshold. #2-There hasn't been 1 month when I haven't sold a book. #3- I get word of mouth sales.  #4- Over the summer, I earned at minimum, one lunch bought and paid for by my income from this.  #4- It's up to a tank of gas at this point.  The trend is up..


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, November sucked for my ebooks, despite an ENT at the end of Oct, a Black Friday sale, my book being the featured read for the Washington Loves Romance book club, and a new release this week.

But my print sales were strong, so it all evens out.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

November was a good month, but only because of a freebie promo that ended on Oct 31 - which totally skews things.
Dollhouse sold approx. 600 books and had approx 150 borrows.
My 3 other pen names (for the serials I wrote in August) had a few hundred sales and a few borrows.
My kids book sold a grand total of 4 sold and one borrow.


----------



## KVWitten (Apr 11, 2011)

This is my very first month.  Had a grand total of four (non-family, non-friend) sales.  No reviews yet.

I've done no promoting/marketing - I'm not on twitter or facebook at all.  Did join goodreads which I'm enjoying.  (I got my first ever 'friend' request yesterday.  I was so excited.   )  And I did have a blogger contact me and ask for a copy of the book so that he could review it.  That made my day

(Of course, I'm now on tenderhooks waiting for the review.  The blogger contacted me day-before-yesterday and said the review would be up 'soon'.  Whenever I think about it, I get a bit queasy.)


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

RobertJCrane said:


> http://readtomyhearts.blogspot.com/2012/05/review-bill-vampire-by-rick-gualtieri.html


Thank you, sir!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

I have discovered that if I don't promote my books, I sell about 15 copies a month.  

I've got several promos lined up for December and January, so I'm hoping I'll see MUCH better sales those months!

Rue


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

October was an increase for me, now back to July's numbers. I'll sell about 5,300 this month, thanks to KDP Select promos last month and this month.


----------



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

November is my third month with my one and only title.

Sept: 85 sales/borrows

October: 400 sales/borrows

November: 450 sales/borrows

All sales at $4.99.

So, I guess it was my best month ever, although only marginally and without a lot of other months to compare!

Hopeful for December, even though I've elected to not do a free run. I'm trying to avoid being addicted to that crack pipe. Instead, I've got a five day .99 run scheduled the days right before Christmas. Hope to get a bounce from that and maybe appear on a Pop List? OK, that's probably too much to hope for without a free run, but I can dream!

I love to see the big numbers so many of you are doing. It is inspiring. For everyone else that's like me and still struggling at the beginning or middle, here's to us! Onward and upward!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I sold 9 books in November, my third full month selling books.

The awesome news is I received my first communication today from a random fan, and he loved Raffle's story and hopes the next one comes out soon! Folks, THAT is the best feeling I ever had.


----------



## David Kazzie (Sep 16, 2010)

Same thing -- promising start for the first half of the month (on pace to easily exceed October, which admittedly was pretty bad), and then a total and absolute crash since about November 15. 

It seems all but certain that this will be my worst month since the salad days of entering KDP Select in January. 

I wrote in a blog post about my KDP Select success 10 months ago that before I enrolled in KDP Select, my book was dead in the water. 

And now, it seems, I'm back where I started.


----------



## Christian Price (Aug 3, 2012)

I suppose when you start slow a small nudge is an exciting moment.  It took me all summer to sell what I sold today.  Between kindle and soft cover, I sold 10 on this glorious Friday.  It took: Jun, July and August to sell that many.  I wanted to look at my dashboard before I shut down and saw I rang up one more.  Good way to end the day and month.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

November is definitely down from October, and even more so from August and September (my two best months so far). But it's still a little over 400 books, not counting the trickle I get from B&N, Apple, & Kobo.


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

November: 0
December: ?


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

My sales held up better this year through the summer and fall than in 2010 or 2011. What did it was finally getting enough UK sales to count. October was really very good for me because of a new release 9/29, and November didn't look too bad until Thanksgiving week when things really fell off and stayed off. I think November sales are going to be as much as 20% less than October. This time of year was really wretched last year too. I think it started getting better toward the end of December, but even last January wasn't anything like as good for me as the glorious January 2011.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I sold 567 copies of my ebooks across Amazon and BN in November, which was 80 more than October. Plus, for the first time ever, I managed to get over 100 sold on B&N. 

Unfortunately for my take home pay from all of that, I had most of my ebooks selling for $.99 for the month, and I wish I could actually sell that many ebooks at regular prices. Since I started in 2008 though, each year has gotten better and better.


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

Best month ever! 2,246 books sold. $3346.18 royalties earned across all platforms. I'm desperately hoping that next month will be just as good, if not better. Last month I only sold 290. Needless to say, dramatic increase.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

It looks like November is now over (where I live, at least) and I'm slowly improving my numbers month over month. I hope December is a good one!

November sales - $246 across Amazon and Smashwords. I managed to make about $45 of that on Smashwords, which surprised me. I haven't been able to see what my sales are on B&N or Kobo yet. I'm very anxious for Smashwords to update those numbers. For now, We'll just say $246 from 173 copies sold. I had roughly 13 short stories and one short novella that earned those royalties. I'm hoping to double the number of stories / books by the end of December.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

3981 total across all platforms including print and audio. I suspect when my Smashwords numbers come in, I'll cross the 4000 books mark. Last month was over the 5000 mark. So down from last month, but I had a new release in Sept, so this makes sense.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

November was about the same for me as October, which means not great. This despite three new releases in the past month. I have two more releases planned before Christmas and if those don't give me any kind of boost I'll be in danger of growing discouraged. AMZ sales for the month are at 395. Adding in Kobo and B&N puts me around 450. I know that doesn't sound like a terrible number and I'm honestly not that discontent with it. I think it's just frustrating because I used to get higher monthly sales when I had only one title out. Feels weird to keep putting out more and more with sales shrinking all the while. I once saw someone compare this to running as fast as you can to stay in one place, which is what it feels like.   

Still, I'm trying not to compare my numbers to what they were this time last year but to think instead of where they were year before last (non-existent). That puts it all in perspective.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Dara England said:


> Still, I'm trying not to compare my numbers to what they were this time last year but to think instead of where they were year before last (non-existent). That puts it all in perspective.


I prefer to look at how much each book brings in. It's true no one book can stay on top forever, or keep performing at it's peak. So when sales start to stall or sink a bit, I look at the overall number and ask myself, "Would you have made this much going through a publisher with this book, this genre?" The answer is definitely no. I can't see that happening.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

That's a good thought, Deanna. In my case, I ask myself, "would as many people have read this if it had stayed in my bottom drawer?" That's a nice question because I always get the answer I want.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Dara England said:


> That's a good thought, Deanna. In my case, I ask myself, "would as many people have read this if it had stayed in my bottom drawer?" That's a nice question because I always get the answer I want.


I really like this one, too.


----------



## WriteitToday (Oct 24, 2012)

Ok I only sold two books but I had over 100 downloads 

At one moment I hit the number 4 spot here :-

4,878 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Parenting & Families > Family Relationships > Dysfunctional Relationships

So for my first month I suppose it's fine


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

I sold a steady 2 or 3 books per week. Not fantastic numbers, but not bad for a new book, and I'm happy with the consistent sales.


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

Well, I ended up with 86 sales of my romance. I also released a few eroticas this month. Those totaled 389! (but those are all $0.99ers)

So, my overall sales increased ten-fold from last month and my profit nearly tripled. I can't complain.

Here's to a fruitful December and a post-Christmas spectacular! (oh please oh please oh please)


----------



## Mark Dawson (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm a newbie at this, so not much to compare to, but after a successful giveaway I sold 2251 copies in the UK and 311 in the US, with another 250 borrows. I'm very happy with that.

I've added another book - today, in fact - and will be doing another promo at the end of the month. I might have another book going up too. 

I totally get those who report a downward tick in recent months but, from my own perspective, I've made enough to pay for a deposit on a new car (useful, since my old jalopy packed up this week...) I've also had loads of really lovely reviews and, without too much exaggeration, that's almost enough in itself.

Almost.

Cheers!

Mark


----------



## Bravetank (Nov 24, 2012)

I started in November- 2 books -  & sold 13, 1 borrow, and 297 free downloads. No reviews yet. Trying to remain positive


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I didn't quite double October's sales but I cam close. It was a good month. Just short of 1500 sales for the month.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

A bit over a thousand from Amazon's multiple markets. Almost 300 at B&N. About 300 at Smashwords for the quarter, so I guess that averages 100 for November. Not bad, but still down-trending from a remarkable end-of-summer blast.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

November was marginally better than a horrendous October (a few more peanuts), but as December has begun with 4 books sold on the first day, I'm being hopeful of a turnaround.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

I like comparing myself from last year with this year. Let's me see I am doing good in the marathon.

November 2011: 18 - $13.00
November 2012: 194 which averaged over $200.00 (Not sure which of my bigger ones were 35%-ers.)

So overall, it's going up. Just imagine if this continues to grow like this into next year. I'll be posting about how I made over $1500 a month. Or some other number since I'm not great at math. Slow and steady...


----------



## Christopher Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

A really good month, but it was down about 1/4 from last month.  Get your shopping done people and focus!


----------



## Jen Black (Oct 17, 2011)

Started off great after a good October, but around the 10th everything just seemed..to...slow...right....down. That's in America. In the UK, sales are bounding along. Is there any reason for the US slow down or is it just the fickle finger of fate fooling about?

Jen


----------



## LarryWilmot (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm slowly building.

July -10
August -30
Sept - 38
October -72
November -94

I'm going to publish a new title in the next day or so.  Walt Disney World - Expert Advice for First Timers, so I'm hoping that Christmas and those new Kindles will push me into three figures in December.  I also guess there are a lot of people planning their summer vacations at this time of year, so I'm hoping to benefit from this too. 

Happy Holidays everyone. 

Cheers Larry.


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

32 I think, so more than one a day.  i have more manuscripts, unfinished works and ideas than I know what to do with at the moment, so I'm convinced lift off is just around the corner.  I'm pretty optimistic.


----------



## OJ Connell (Mar 23, 2012)

I sold two books.

Two. Whole. Books.

Here's hoping December's sales are more robust.


----------



## sportourer1s (Oct 2, 2010)

Rubbish as ever.


----------

